# DIY Bio support?



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

I was just thinking, I have some experience with microbiology, and mycology, studdying the growth of different bacterias and funguses.

I thought, if I make a ammonia solutionat say 2-3ppm, and innoculate the solution with nitifying bacteria, I could possibly grow out my own bio support for my aquariums.

I don't think it would be that hard, the only risk would be introducing a unwanted type of bacteria that would grow out.. If the solution was sterilized, and innoculated under sterile conditions, I could grow a single type of bacteria that could be usefull to me.

Does anyone know if these nitrifying bacteria will grow on sugar based mediums? Kinda like how a bio pellet reactor works? It would be easier to target a specific bacteria if I could grow it out, and sector it on a pitri dish first.

Its an idea, and if it works, free bio support for all! 
Lastly, what other types of unwanted bacteria live in an aquarium? Are there any bad ones that we would not want to introduce (like anarobic?)

Thoughts, comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

I do not really understand the full purpose of this; you plan to flash freeze the bacteria and store it for later use? While I do not know if there are more than 2 useful types of nitrifying ones, isn't it easier to just call up someone you know or as someone for their used filter. A running tank filter would supply you with more than enough, especially if its a large tank. Not to mention they're super fresh. It's an idea yes, for those who are in DIRE need of it and have no support from anyone =S

I mean if someone asked me for a bucket of my murky/chocolate water to jump start a tank; I'd say, "sure gotta do water changes sometime right?" =D


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

sometimes it can just be fun to experiment


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

There are a number of different bacteria types in any tank. I'm no microbiologist, but the film that grows on all tank surfaces is made up of a number of fast reproducing bacterial types. The nitrifying ones primarily grow where there is abundant oxygen, free flowing water and of course, food, so filters are a preferred spot. The bacteria that make up the film in tanks also grow much, much faster than the nitrifying ones do. They can divide, IIRC, every twenty minutes or so, while the nitrifying species take close to 24 hours to divide. So if you did have contaminating organisms, might be they'd choke out what you were trying to grow.

I'm sure it's possible to culture them, they've been studied quite a bit. But I think you'd have to find information on how to culture them.

You'd also have to be sure of the ID of the bacteria you wanted to culture, because I very much doubt you are going to get pure samples from any filter or tank. You might be able to buy pure cultures to start with, possibly, from a lab, maybe Carolina ?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If you want to know what other bacteria you'll run into, this article may be of use.

http://www.oscarfish.com/article-home/water/72-heterotrophic-bacteria.html


----------

